# Coastal



## dihsmaj (Aug 12, 2011)

Check it out!


----------



## lisa5 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hahaha!


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 12, 2011)

Funny...


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 12, 2011)

And my Jungle


----------



## pythrulz (Aug 12, 2011)

Good to see you have a great sense of humour:lol:


----------



## cypptrkk90 (Aug 12, 2011)

LMAO if this forum had a rep system you would be repped op.


----------



## Ricochet (Aug 12, 2011)

Hahaha - Cool, I can't even wait for the Darwin pics , but you can definately forget the Kiddy porn for "Childrens Python":shock:


----------



## Snakewoman (Aug 13, 2011)

Vic Carpet :lol:


----------



## Cockney_Red (Aug 13, 2011)

Tahlia, thats a carpet tile


----------



## Snakewoman (Aug 13, 2011)

It's my carpet at home


----------



## Cockney_Red (Aug 13, 2011)

thought it might be...


----------



## Snakewoman (Aug 13, 2011)

I have a water too... actually, my Vic carpet and my water met once, it didn't work out very well...


----------



## mattyg (Aug 13, 2011)

my pair of olives


----------



## Smithers (Aug 13, 2011)

Rough Scale 

View attachment 213627


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Aug 13, 2011)

I Love it all, great to see much humour.
Wait until you see my black headed python.
Cheers
Ian


----------



## metalboy (Aug 13, 2011)

best!


----------



## Snakewoman (Aug 13, 2011)

My green tree...


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 13, 2011)

My olives
View attachment 213637


----------



## Smithers (Aug 13, 2011)

Hypo Levis
View attachment 213638


----------



## driftoz (Aug 13, 2011)

this is my Murry darling


----------



## FlippinBirdies (Aug 13, 2011)

CHILDRENS


----------



## driftoz (Aug 13, 2011)

and this is my boa


----------



## Smithers (Aug 13, 2011)

Scaly-Foot
View attachment 213641


----------



## driftoz (Aug 13, 2011)

my pair of levi's


----------



## Smithers (Aug 13, 2011)

Rattlesnake
View attachment 213642


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 13, 2011)

I'd show you my herps, if I could.


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Aug 13, 2011)

You guys are really cracking me up. LOL


----------



## Smithers (Aug 13, 2011)

Bearded Dragon
View attachment 213643


----------



## Kimberlyann (Aug 13, 2011)

Best thread EVER!


----------



## Smithers (Aug 13, 2011)

Yellow Faced Whipsnake
View attachment 213646


Blind Snake
View attachment 213647


Snake-Necked Turtle
View attachment 213656


----------



## spyder6052 (Aug 13, 2011)

my darwin


----------



## Snakewoman (Aug 13, 2011)

Eyelash viper:


----------



## AirCooled (Aug 13, 2011)

Chris_D said:


> I was going to post a pic of my Blue Veined Custard Chucker but thought better of it.....


 I hope no-one ask you what this means,or you actually tell them.And please don't post a pic.


----------



## Snakewoman (Aug 13, 2011)

Corn snake


----------



## varanus (Aug 13, 2011)

Coastal carpet and high yellow albino











tahlia said:


> corn snake



lmfao


----------



## metalboy (Aug 13, 2011)

Burmese python


----------



## StellaDoore (Aug 13, 2011)

Ha ha, this thread is so cute and funny! Love it =D
My diamonds:
View attachment 213696


My monitor:
View attachment 213697


My scrub:
View attachment 213700

This is fun


----------



## Tassie97 (Aug 13, 2011)

high yellow diamond

ok i give up it dont like my attachments


----------



## Fantazmic (Aug 13, 2011)

This is a very bad thread.......
but i love it.......
and i mean that in the nicest possible way lol


----------



## Renenet (Aug 13, 2011)

Ha ha, Smithers, love the blind snake. The dog serves as a guide and a snack.


----------



## spyder6052 (Aug 13, 2011)

moon snake


----------



## Kimberlyann (Aug 13, 2011)

My trio of balls
View attachment 213714


----------



## Trench (Aug 26, 2011)

my blue tongue


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 26, 2011)

Tahlia said:


> Corn snake


 I don't like this joke - too corny


----------



## Smithers (Aug 27, 2011)

View attachment 215351


Any Idea's


----------



## varanus (Aug 27, 2011)

Smithers said:


> View attachment 215351
> 
> 
> Any Idea's



Roadkill


----------



## Pinoy (Aug 27, 2011)

Smithers said:


> View attachment 215351
> 
> 
> Any Idea's


 
its a file snake lol

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 27, 2011)

Smithers said:


> View attachment 215351
> 
> 
> Any Idea's


Is it a Carpet?


----------



## Tassie97 (Aug 27, 2011)

Smithers said:


> View attachment 215351
> 
> 
> Any Idea's



haha im thinking ummm heatmat?
lol
file snake XD


----------



## Trouble (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol: this thread has made my day! Love it!!
Smithers, love the Bearded Dragon  
and the last one - a file snake xD


----------



## Smithers (Aug 27, 2011)

View attachment 215361


This one?


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 27, 2011)

Smithers said:


> View attachment 215361
> 
> 
> This one?


Ummm something monitor?


----------



## varanus (Aug 27, 2011)

Pygmy * monitor?


----------



## cwebb (Aug 27, 2011)

ahahahhhahahhahahaha


----------



## Kimberlyann (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Snakewoman (Aug 27, 2011)

Kimberlyann said:


> View attachment 215389



I could be way off, but just for fun... boa constrictor?


----------



## mattyg (Aug 27, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> My olives
> View attachment 213637


umm copy cat much ssssnakeman


----------



## Smithers (Aug 27, 2011)

View attachment 215401


?



Kimberlyann said:


> View attachment 215389



Lace Monitor?


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 27, 2011)

@Kimberleyann... Lace Monitor?


----------



## Kimberlyann (Aug 27, 2011)

Yea guys, lace monitor  trying to figure out the tree, skirt, knees & boots thing?? lol


----------



## Smithers (Aug 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 27, 2011)

Give a clue, snake or lizard?


----------



## Trouble (Aug 27, 2011)

I agree with snakeluvver... Smithers!! Give us a hint xD I'm doing my head in haha


----------



## Smithers (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok it's a skink


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 27, 2011)

She oak skink!


----------



## Smithers (Aug 27, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> She oak skink!


 Bazinga


----------



## Trouble (Aug 27, 2011)

... I need to start researching more reptiles lol. good work, snakeluvver


----------



## Smithers (Aug 27, 2011)

View attachment 215425


An easier one


----------



## Trouble (Aug 27, 2011)

sea snake ..? lol


----------



## Smithers (Aug 27, 2011)

Yep, That's all I have for now


----------



## MrHappy (Aug 27, 2011)

This thread just made my night. Thanks everyone


----------



## Kimberlyann (Aug 27, 2011)

I got one, give me a min to draw it up 






pretty easy and im not the best drawer lol


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Aug 27, 2011)

Surprised this one hasn't gone up yet,


----------



## Smithers (Aug 27, 2011)

Kimberlyann said:


> I got one, give me a min to draw it up
> 
> View attachment 215429
> 
> ...



Knob-Tail


----------



## Kimberlyann (Aug 27, 2011)

Black head!!!!


----------



## Smithers (Aug 27, 2011)

LOFTYBOB said:


> Surprised this one hasn't gone up yet,


 Spotted Python


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Aug 27, 2011)

Not what I planned, but fits the pic



Kimberlyann said:


> Black head!!!!



Bingo, give the girl a cupie doll.


----------



## Kimberlyann (Aug 27, 2011)

Thats not a spotted...THIS IS A SPOTTED!!


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Aug 27, 2011)

I never knew there was an acid snake?


What about this one?


----------



## Smithers (Aug 27, 2011)

This guess is not native but a Black Racer?


----------



## Kimberlyann (Aug 27, 2011)

Speedo python? Hahahaa


----------



## varanus (Aug 27, 2011)

An RPM


----------



## Kimberlyann (Aug 27, 2011)

ok lets keep in mind I SUUCCCKKKKKK at drawing haha


----------



## Smithers (Aug 27, 2011)

Saw Shell Turtle?


----------



## Kimberlyann (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes i know easy as, but im having fun doing it


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## Snakewoman (Aug 28, 2011)

Ball python?


----------



## Kimberlyann (Aug 28, 2011)

Thats definantly the infamous Poképython


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 28, 2011)

Tahlia got it


----------



## MrHappy (Aug 28, 2011)

my water monitor

& 





Go Anna!


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Aug 29, 2011)

varanus said:


> An RPM



Bingo


----------



## Smithers (Aug 29, 2011)

Next one

View attachment 215595


----------



## Kimberlyann (Aug 29, 2011)

Thialand pan?? Lol


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 29, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Next one
> 
> View attachment 215595


Taipan


----------



## outbackstorm (Aug 29, 2011)

I would love to show you my pair of balls but I am pretty sure they would get moderated!


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 29, 2011)

outbackstorm said:


> I would love to show you my pair of balls but I am pretty sure they would get moderated!


Yeah, no exotics on this forum :lol:


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 29, 2011)

My snake only has one eye :| Is that normal?


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 29, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> My snake only has one eye :| Is that normal?


Too.
Far.


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 29, 2011)

and my


----------



## Kimberlyann (Aug 29, 2011)

alrightknight said:


> and my



i didnt know blood pythons came in pied lol


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 29, 2011)

haha, they were suppose to come up separate, but hey now im a revolutionary in the snake morph world


----------



## r3ptilian (Aug 29, 2011)

What about this 1?


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 29, 2011)

r3ptilian said:


> What about this 1?View attachment 215629


Is it a mulga1.jpg?


----------



## r3ptilian (Aug 29, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> Is it a mulga1.jpg?


Yep..


----------



## Smithers (Aug 31, 2011)

Next one 

View attachment 215945


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 31, 2011)

Golden-tailed Gecko?


----------



## Smithers (Sep 3, 2011)

Next 

View attachment 216309


----------



## Kimberlyann (Sep 3, 2011)

A wheel lizard? Hahaa


----------



## Smithers (Sep 3, 2011)

Kimberlyann said:


> View attachment 216311
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Although a very good Guess darl, and that lizard is super kool and I'd have one in a heart beat if it was legal.......No!


----------



## Kimberlyann (Sep 3, 2011)

No i really have no idea what it is but i thought this suited


----------



## varanus (Sep 3, 2011)

lolz @ the wheel lizard.. um is that Nephrurus Wheeleri?


----------



## Smithers (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes a pair of Wheels


----------



## r3ptilian (Oct 12, 2011)

Thought I would bring this back to life with a pic of my new lil birdy..........


----------



## Snakewoman (Oct 12, 2011)

Zebra finch?


----------

